# 5D Mark II got a light leak too (through the mic-input connector)



## bloodstupid (Apr 28, 2012)

Try it for your self. It has real-life impact on your photos if you use the cable remote control, because then the rubber cover is also lifted from the mic-input. Light falls directly on the sensor.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

please post an effected image. One with the rubber closed, the other without. thanks.


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, i dont own it anymore.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 19, 2012)

7D is built roughly the same, will that have a mic-leak too?
(i'll check mine when I get home from work)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 19, 2012)

Minor Light leaks were reported on the 5D MK II 4 years ago when it came out. Many other cameras have them too. They are so minor that they do not affect images, and it has not bothered any photographers these past 4 years.


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 19, 2012)

Most of the time you take your photos with the rubber cover on the connectors anyway. But if you have a remote plugged it it can be trouble.


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 19, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Most of the time you take your photos with the rubber cover on the connectors anyway. But if you have a remote plugged it it can be trouble.


I use the remote on a regular basis and it doesn't cause me any problems, but then I shoot manual using experience anyway and adjust if necessary. To my mind, all the fuss about light leaks on the MkIII was laughable anyway.


----------



## gmrza (Jun 20, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> Most of the time you take your photos with the rubber cover on the connectors anyway. But if you have a remote plugged it it can be trouble.



I have not seen any issues with photos shot using a B+W 10 stop ND in broad daylight - obviously using a cable release due to the long exposure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2012)

gmrza said:


> bloodstupid said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the time you take your photos with the rubber cover on the connectors anyway. But if you have a remote plugged it it can be trouble.
> ...



Of course you don't see a problem. Go back and take the shot again, only this time put the lens cap in front of that 10-stop ND filter. 

FWIW, I have also taken cable-release shots with a 10-stop ND on my 5DII (and 7D) with no evidence of a light leak.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone got any pictures indicating this light leak is falling directly on the sensor?

is it supposed to affect it while exposing the shot or is it supposed to affect metering only


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like yet another cynical attempt to discredit Canon and the 5DII because it is a threat to the world dominence of the D600


----------



## bloodstupid (Jun 20, 2012)

It does not affect metering it affects the sensor.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

bloodstupid said:


> It does not affect metering it affects the sensor.



hmm could explain some strange long exposure issues i've had in the past
I might have to do some experimenting


----------



## Astro (Jun 20, 2012)

nomen est omen.....


----------



## tron (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you performed a test that confirms this or you mentioned something you read?


----------



## john farnan (Jul 3, 2013)

Re this issue of light leaking in from the above mentioned area 
I noticed it one day whilst out shooting long exposures in light cloud cover 
I only spotted it when the camera was in portrait mode 
I put it down to a light leak on one of my bodies and left it be 
I noticed the same light leak in the same place on my main body the other day 
Again in the same place on the image 
I just replicated it there using a torch (though not as bright) 

The exposures were both over 30 seconds i noticed the other day when it was under 30 seconds it did not show up as badly but it is still apparent


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2013)

I have used my 5D2 with the remote control many times and I have not observed anything wrong.
When I have time I will try the cap experiment.


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2013)

By the way it will be my first ... cap picture ;D


----------



## john farnan (Jul 3, 2013)

tron said:


> I have used my 5D2 with the remote control many times and I have not observed anything wrong.
> When I have time I will try the cap experiment.



I would have said it was all gravy as well had it not been for shooting in portrait..
It took me 18 months to notice it on this particular body.
Rarely do i shoot in bright sunlight unless its as a sunrise/set which wont have the light to my left and above.
I will be contacting Canon for an explanation 
1 body fair enough it could be a problem since i got it (doubtful but they would try to get out of it) but 2 bodies same place thats a design fault that although the camera is out of warranty should still require a response and if pushed a resolution for it due it its nature the camera bodies left the factory with this problem and i reckon if the mkiii has the same arrangement its also likely to suffer from this as will any camera body in the range potentially..


----------

